# What's your learning style?



## Loyalgirl (Jan 10, 2011)

What's the best way to teach an SP a new concept? Visual, hands-on, lots of description, showing them by doing it myself, having them read a paper on it, etc?


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I'm all about hands-on. I actually built up to the level in my career by experience alone. Formal education is crap for me in most cases, because they don't support my primary learning style.

I can learn by any method... but hands-on keeps my attention much longer and I retain it more effectively.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

On most tests I get kinaesthetic, or visual. I would say I was kinaesthetic though.


----------



## Coldplayer (Jun 29, 2011)

I can teach myself a class from a textbook. I dont do a lot of hands on things, so I cant say much about that.


----------



## ontic (Sep 6, 2010)

Kinesthetic, and it kinda blows.

I suck at learning in the classroom. It's about 80% auditory, and 20% visual = I hate learning there.


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

I think

Discussion of Why/how/when including the visual part
reading from paper
_(*rant* depends on quality of paper tho.. I feel that here where I live haven't been good papers since late 60's more like papers whose only purpose is to lift the ego and guru stat of the writer.. or just poor quality*rant*) _
hands-on starting with quick "I show" part.

There isn't good quality visualisations in the books and papers thesedays compared to the hand-drawn BW graphs in the old books and papers. :angry:


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Visual. Mostly. 
Kinsthetic also for other things maybe. I dont really know about that one.

Some things i phsically have to do them irl to be able to understand or remember it. Like for example navigating using the sun. I read about i before and always tried to remember the steps but i would always for get it like the next day. Then i used it in a real life situation and now its ingrained into my head.

But for the most part visual is good enough. 

It sort of depends on what you are trying to teach aswell.

Also acronyoms dont work for me. For remembering a certain number of key words its easier for me to draw a picture something that sounds like a word or i can assosiate with it. 
Eg Callisthenes - A picture of a knee with a callous
Ancestors- A picture of Ants
Oracle at Siwah- Picture of the sea

But like combine those smaller images into one picture. So have like a boat which is a leg and ants are on it and its floating in the water.


----------



## Spring Dawn (Aug 21, 2011)

Kinesthetic and visual combined. I have hard times to learn from books and it becoming worse if letter are too small and space between lines too little... I often draw in my books and trying to visualize what is written there. 
Here where i live, education system has little practice and lot of theory and i find it totally wrong. I study social work and it means working with real people and real situations and your job is to react immediately and help those people, but on our Uni we just have lot of theories and little real examples  I noticed that if i don't have opportunity to learn by practice and feeling things in my own hands, i actually don't learn sentences and words, don't go deep into theories, but instead of it, i memorize page, like making photos in memory.

Also, i don't have hard time with learning, but sometimes i can find it boring and then i leave it for last moment.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Aside from learning style. I find it hard to even pick something up if i cant see the reason for it or should i say if i don't even know what i am supposed to learn. 'Analysing poetry'....


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I learn best by doing. Watching someone else do it can also help, but then I need to jump in and try it myself, otherwise I won't remember how.

When hands-on opportunities aren't possible, I draw a lot of pictures to help me visualize it. The problem is, this only works for concrete objects. I have a lot more trouble with abstract ideas.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I learn by myself. I can't handle large groups, I get lost in them. I'm a visual learner. I also learn by doing. I think the whole classroom concept is overrated. That said a subject I excel in like history or political science, I hit it out of the ballpark. But I mostly self taught the more interesting parts of my life by myself. I thank the people that were kind enough to me in Biology that I could lab with them. Got a B. And I got an B In philosophy.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I learn best visually, but I learn hands-on stuff pretty well. 

I couldn't read a paper about something, I'd just look it up online somewhere that isn't as long, but I still get what I'm supposed to do. I will just stop trying to learn altogether if whoever is teaching me shows too many inconsistencies in trying to teach.


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

I noticed that I tend to zone out in lectures, I think i'm a very bad auditory learner. But Im not very kinesthetic either. I'd say I'm visual. I prefer to learn alone because then I have all the time to think trough some part of the course that aren't very clear and look for further details in the internet and textbooks.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

visual and hands-on


----------

